# Evic VTC Mini Express Kit + 18650 Battery



## VapingSquid (7/10/15)

Hey everyone,

Looking for the above. So far retailers have been out of stock of the mod or the battery.

Thanks!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/10/15)

Arriving tomorrow afternoon if Turkish Airlines don't let us down again. See our website for details

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/10/15)

Stock has arrived and is now available with free shipping on all orders of R350 or more


----------



## JakesSA (12/10/15)

Some white one's just in, batteries too, including the awesome Samsung 30Qs!


----------



## wazarmoto (13/10/15)

I'm can't brain so early. @Vaperite South Africa, it says battery kit but you still have to buy the battery separate?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (13/10/15)

Correct. The battery kit describes the kit as we also sell the full kit with the tank and that is the full kit. We do state at the bottom of the product description that we sell the Samsung INR 25R and that the kit does not come with a battery. Joyetech also describe it as the battery kit


----------

